# Hunting Tattoos



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

Got the ducks unlimited head on my back with 2 mallard drake curly feathers criss crossed above that , i got the browning buck on my chest , and I'm getting deer tracks up my right arm this weekend . what do you got


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

More functioning brain cells than you do.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:rollin: SB man you kill me sometimes!! :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't have any tatoos. My dad has the Excalibur Crossbow broadhead logo on his right bicep. A friend has a few turkey tracks up his back.


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

scissor-

how does it make me less smarter than you if i have symbols on my body that represent that im a dedicated hunter ? what says that tattoos make you an "uneducated" human ? i don't understand where you got this assumption , i believe you making a comment like this proves who indeed has "less brain cells"

j b


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say he was joking, take it with a grain of salt man.


----------



## 2brddogs (Jun 29, 2006)

got a black lab holding a pheasant in her mouth on my right shoulder. lost my 15 year old female 2 years ago and thought it would be a great way to honor her memory and keep her with me.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I got a band around my upper arm with two red and white spinners and a hammered silver with red white and blue beads.

And I will be getting one of a bow hunter up in a stand at full draw with the sun setting behind him


----------

